# Upmarket tourism in spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

How tourism in Spain is going to change according to some

Spain moves upmarket to attract more tourists - Yahoo! News


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno, I think if I were looking for an upmarket holiday it wouldnt be Spain, partly because it will take a long time for it to lose its legacy as a cheap tourist destination, but also its more exciting to go to far away places with totally different cultures, sceneries, animals and climates.

and how much will it cost and how long will it take to upgrade Spain in reality???

Jo xxx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

"It has started with three destinations -- the historic Moorish cities of Cadiz and Jerez in the southwest, the beautiful wine-growing region of La Rioja in the northeast, and the northern Basque Country, home of some of Spain's best cuisine."

Yay! Glad I'm considered to be "an alternative to the more traditional tourist", but at the same time I hope they don't start flocking into my city. I want it to stay just how it is now!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting figures from the Paradores. When Jojo wins the pools and treats us all generously a month travelling the Paradores would be a great journey through Spain. www.parador.es


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Interesting figures from the Paradores. When Jojo wins the pools and treats us all generously a month travelling the Paradores would be a great journey through Spain. www.parador.es


Sorry, but as I said, if I wanted an up market holiday, Spain and all its glory wouldnt be my first or even second choice, So Stevie, if you wanted to tag along ( you could be my bag carrier!!), I think I'd wanna go to the Maldives... or maybe Goa, or the Ivory coast.. somewhere special and different! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Goa is paradise (Coconut Creek) I gratefully accept your offer but I guess I'll have to start walking now! 

Goa Airport is NOT paradise and Mumbai is hell on earth. Think it will have to be your private Lear again, Jojo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Goa is paradise (Coconut Creek) I gratefully accept your offer but I guess I'll have to start walking now!
> 
> Goa Airport is NOT paradise and Mumbai is hell on earth. Think it will have to be your private Lear again, Jojo.


Ok, I'll meet you there then!!! dont worry I travel light, only the three suitcases!

Jo xx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sorry, but as I said, if I wanted an up market holiday, Spain and all its glory wouldnt be my first or even second choice, So Stevie, if you wanted to tag along ( you could be my bag carrier!!), I think I'd wanna go to the Maldives... or maybe Goa, or the Ivory coast.. somewhere special and different!
> 
> Jo xxx


Could you classify these destinations as "upmarket tourism"?. Expensive, luxurious, relaxing, a paradise, yes...but "upmarket"?

Perhaps upmarket means different things to different people. I would imaging the average culture vulture being quite bored in the Maldives for example.

So how would you define "upmarket tourism"? For me, instead of meaning that you have to spend a lot of money to get there, it means a destination that appeals to a more sophisticated, intellectual breed of tourists.

What does "upmarket tourism" mean to others?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A tour of Spain - history, culture, vinculture, gastronomy, geography/geology, society ..... with a guide employed by the Pardors. Almost heaven. 

Goa, upmarket? No, probably not. Exotic, fascinating, challenging. Yes.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> A tour of Spain - history, culture, vinculture, gastronomy, geography/geology, society ..... with a guide employed by the Pardors. Almost heaven.
> 
> Goa, upmarket? No, probably not. Exotic, fascinating, challenging. Yes.


That sounds like heaven to me too. Although it could equally be a tour of Italy or, I don't know, Norway for example and I'd be thrilled.

On the subject of Paradors, I've always had a high opinion of them and generally speaking they choose their locations very well. I've been to the one in Arcos and another in Carmona for example and they were both divine. However, I was over in Almeria this weekend and nearly fell over backwards when I saw one in Mojacar. It shattered my image of what I thought a Parador was. If you've never seen it, it was a typical beach front characterless modern hotel surrounded by tacky kiss me quick type shops and bars. What was that all about!??!? What were Parador thinking when they chose that location? 

I (obviously mistakenly) always thought that Paradors were located in places of "historical interest" and were in ancient buildings with lots of fascinating architectural features (old castles or monasteries for example). Illusion shattered.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mojácar shatters most of my illusions about Spain...never mind the Paradors!
Almería just does NOT do it for me - sorry! The parador in Benicarló is also one to avoid IMHO but Jávea has a great seaside Parador. 

Pesky Wesky - you will be GREEN with envy - Oslo to Bergen tomorrow via Geilo and Voss. Almost heaven, West Virginia, (John Denver, XTreme?)


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Could you classify these destinations as "upmarket tourism"?. Expensive, luxurious, relaxing, a paradise, yes...but "upmarket"?
> 
> Perhaps upmarket means different things to different people. I would imaging the average culture vulture being quite bored in the Maldives for example.
> 
> ...


Upmarket Spain: Any place where you don't get lager louts!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Could you classify these destinations as "upmarket tourism"?. Expensive, luxurious, relaxing, a paradise, yes...but "upmarket"?
> 
> Perhaps upmarket means different things to different people. I would imaging the average culture vulture being quite bored in the Maldives for example.
> 
> ...



yes, "upmarket" what does it mean?? I dunno, but to me it means its top of the market, expensive??? 

To me, the thought of being dragged around cultural sights anywhere in the world, Spain included sounds like my idea of pure hell, I dont mind wandering around the odd museum or building with a info book, but I'd hate to be in a crowd of tourists, trying to listen to some "so called" expert telling me stuff I dont care about. If that sort of thing was made expensive then it would bring the "class level" up???? (am I allowed to say that??) But would they spend the money as well??? Ande thats what this is all about isnt it! I'm obviously not a culture vulture am I - not my scene at all!! Up market and culture dont go hand in hand. BTW, I am interested in history and education, I even have a degree. What is "culture" anyway?? 

However, for me, laying on a white sandy beach, sipping on a pineapple, the ocean lapping, the sunshining and "different" people and culture around me, NO LAGERLOUTS or the like.... sounds beautiful!



Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Pesky Wesky - you will be GREEN with envy - Oslo to Bergen tomorrow via Geilo and Voss. Almost heaven, West Virginia, (John Denver, XTreme?)


You are absolutely right, but how did you know?! Did I say smth in a previous post?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Paradors/ hotels*



SteveHall said:


> Interesting figures from the Paradores. When Jojo wins the pools and treats us all generously a month travelling the Paradores would be a great journey through Spain. www.parador.es


I’ve been to a parador every year for 13 years. A few years ago one of my SILs had the brilliant idea of getting all the family together in a parador to celebrate my MILs 70th birthday. 13 years later we’re still doing it.
Given the choice, which I’m not, I would much prefer to go to a “hotel rural”. The paradors are pricy, the service is minimal (don’t forget they’re “funcionarios” – they work for the state), the furnishings in many of the paradors are the same heavy, unimaginative style. I don’t know, but it’s not my idea of good hotel. If you want to spend loads of money it’s a very good idea!
As the in laws are in Bilbao we’ve been to the ones north of Madrid more than anything. The one I’ve liked most so far has been Zamora.
Perhaps I should try going without the in laws…

As I said, I would recommend a hotel rural over the paradors any day. Beautiful locations, good prices, usually really friendly and good food. Those are good hotels IMO.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Upmarket Spain: Any place where you don't get lager louts!


Ha ha
:nod:
:lol:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I think upmarket will mean different things to different people. I consider places like the maldives etc etc to be expensive and luxurious but not necessarily upmarket.

Upmarket for me would be a beautiful City Hotel with fabulous service and attention to detail, with access to history and culture within that City ... and I do think Spain has plenty of them already......in the bigger Cities.

But If you look at some examples of "upmarket" hotels currently on ths Costa del sol for example Las Dunas, Los Monteros (both allegedly 5 stars) then they need to do a lot of "marketing" to turn people onto this given that both hotels are shut, with employees on strike!! ... I know the reasons for this are economic given the current climate - but its hardly a good advert to launch from is it!?!?!? I think if there were any plans to make big changes to the "type" of tourist that is attracted to the costas then they have a helluva long way to go!

Sue x lane:


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm with Steve on this one...have lived here for 7 years now but still ache to discover this beautiful country in all its entirety. Goa is certainly different, but is really only an "introduction " to India. Kenya and its wildlife is very special and not to be missed..(nearly lost Mrs H there )....also , a visit to the "Holy Land"...now that really opens your eyes !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Mojácar shatters most of my illusions about Spain...never mind the Paradors!
> Almería just does NOT do it for me - sorry! The parador in Benicarló is also one to avoid IMHO but Jávea has a great seaside Parador.
> 
> Pesky Wesky - you will be GREEN with envy - Oslo to Bergen tomorrow via Geilo and Voss. Almost heaven, West Virginia, (John Denver, XTreme?)


I'm a friend of the Paradors, and get big discounts. However we only choose those that have some character .... Javea Parador looks really uninteresting to me Steve, like a hospital!

We're going to Almagro Parador next, Iin November. Its often cheaper than staying in a 2 star hoel


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish I'd been in hospitals like that! 

Each to his own and I respect your opinion.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I wish I'd been in hospitals like that!
> 
> Each to his own and I respect your opinion.



Ive not been inside, well, apart from the reception so its only an opinion from looking from outside. I like the converted monastary or similar etc, we went to Cuenca a while back and that was nice. When we checked out we were given a free nights stay in another parador. So in effect the stay cost us €65 for the first night. Every five nights you stay you get one night free, and as a card holder you get 30% off the price as well


----------

